# Need Help with Windows 7 & Roland PNC-1210



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

Need some help please. I apologize if this has already been asked & answered but I couldn't find it if it has.

My PC died and had to buy a new one. I use an older PNC-1210 cutter for my vinyl. The problem is the cutter connects with a parallel port cable and new computers aren't made with parallel ports, only usb. Can I connect the cutter to the new computer with a usb to parallel adaptor? The adaptors are easy to get but is there any special settings or tricks to go through to get the cutter to work? If anyone has gone through this, I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

cookemb said:


> Need some help please. I apologize if this has already been asked & answered but I couldn't find it if it has.
> 
> My PC died and had to buy a new one. I use an older PNC-1210 cutter for my vinyl. The problem is the cutter connects with a parallel port cable and new computers aren't made with parallel ports, only usb. Can I connect the cutter to the new computer with a usb to parallel adaptor? The adaptors are easy to get but is there any special settings or tricks to go through to get the cutter to work? If anyone has gone through this, I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


Think we are in about the same boat. So far I haven't found anywhere that these Roland PNC 1000A or PNC 1210 have a driver for windows 7 OS.

If I come across a driver I will let you know.

BFM


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Unfortunatey that model is an older model that Roland no longer supplies drivers for. The last driver update was for Windows XP.


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere that you could use the driver for the GX-300. I'll be trying to transfer things over tomorrow. If I have success, I'll post it here. Maybe someone with a proven answer with have the chance to chime in.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

cookemb said:


> I thought I read somewhere that you could use the driver for the GX-300. I'll be trying to transfer things over tomorrow. If I have success, I'll post it here. Maybe someone with a proven answer with have the chance to chime in.


Thanks, that would be helpful to know.

BFM


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I got it working. I contacted Roland and they were very helpful. As I had read in this forum 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t163465.html

I downloaded the windows 7 driver for the Roland GX-300 and added it as a printer. The PNC-1210 did cut my file but the machine shows a error message after cutting. Probably trying to complete a command from Cut Studio that it is not capable of. I just pressed the menu key on the cutter and it was ready for the next job. Hope this will help someone else in a similar situation.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Cookemb for adding this information to the other post. 

As for the error at the end, I think it just doesn’t understand all the information the driver it sending it …it like Japanese or something …LOL…pun intended!!! 
The thing to keep in mind is to match the newer driver size to the cutter you are using, so for me and the CM300 I had to choose a 30” driver, if you are using a 24” cutter you need to select a 24” driver for a newer model. 
Roland’s are wonderful cutters and the only problem I have seen with them is they outlast the OS! So, it’s a little work around like this gets them going again. 
CW


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Thanks Cookemb for adding this information to the other post.
> 
> As for the error at the end, I think it just doesn’t understand all the information the driver it sending it …it like Japanese or something …LOL…pun intended!!!
> The thing to keep in mind is to match the newer driver size to the cutter you are using, so for me and the CM300 I had to choose a 30” driver, if you are using a 24” cutter you need to select a 24” driver for a newer model.
> ...


I think the wrong parameter error is because it's trying to communicate via USB signals to get poll size and reset the origin. Err2 Wrong # of parameters was always a serial communication issue and USB is at heart a serial connection. I'm glad people are finding this as a fix while we work on updating our drivers. We have discontinued support for operating systems prior to XP and we are looking to update legacy drivers. No ETA from engineering though.

-Dana


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update Dana. I was very happy to find I could use my CM-300 on Windows 7 with Corel X4, CutStudio and the GX-300 Driver. I can live with the parameter issue as long as it cuts the design. It would be nice if you have updated drivers for the older units to run on the newer OS. As I have told you before my only complaint about the Roland cutters is that you make the too well…they out last the OS! LOL! I guess that is a good thing in a way…just like the Energizer Bunny they keep on going and going! Thanks for being part of a company that make such reliable equipment and I have to say once again your tech support group is one of the best I have ever had to deal with.


----------



## Netideia (Oct 24, 2018)

boa noite
existe alguma forma de colocar uma roland pnc 1210
a funcionar com win7 64bits?

Não consigo que funcione e não encontro nenhuma drive.

obrigado


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Netideia said:


> boa noite
> existe alguma forma de colocar uma roland pnc 1210
> a funcionar com win7 64bits?
> 
> ...


Oi,

Isso é possível, você só precisa do software certo.
Veja sua caixa pm para detalhes.


----------



## Netideia (Oct 24, 2018)

Reymond said:


> Oi,
> 
> Isso é possível, você só precisa do software certo.
> Veja sua caixa pm para detalhes.


Obrigado Reymond, pede-me o mail, mas qual a sua sugestão?
o meu mail é [email protected]

cumprimentos,


----------

